
Show HN: Skylark – your own personal, private cloud for less - jcook818
https://skylark.cloud
======
jcook818
Skylark is a service we're working on to provide a private personal cloud
without the hassle of running your own hardware or using a multitude of
services to get the same result. With Skylark, "your digital nest" is an
isolated VM that hosts your calendars, contacts, email accounts, websites and
much more, all at an affordable price and under respectful conditions for your
privacy. Use our admin panel, with new features coming all the time, or your
favourite third-party clients.

Happy to answer any questions you may have regarding the service or the
software stack!

Try the demo here: [https://demo.skylark.cloud](https://demo.skylark.cloud)
Preorder now and get 25% off of four months:
[https://panel.skylark.cloud/preorder](https://panel.skylark.cloud/preorder)

------
ialexpw
Does this use Scaleway VPS as a backend?

